# POLL: How old were you when you bought your first house?



## YoursEvermore (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm just curious. DF and I are getting married in one week and we want to buy a house sometime next year. I'm just wondering how older everyone was when they bought their first house?

Thanks!


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 23, 2007)

I was 26yrs. old, single, and had tired of renting apartments for five years. It was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 23, 2007)

I am hoping to be able to buy my first place this year. I am 28.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 23, 2007)

The first house I bought with my grandmother, I was 25 I believe. I was 31 when I bought my second house with my husband.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 23, 2007)

I was 32 for the first and 38 for the 2nd.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought my first at 39. Almost 40. It was a big step for me because I always had a "thing" about taking on a 30 yr. debt! It completely freaked me out!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 23, 2007)

I was 26 when we bought our first house and 32 when we bought our second!


----------



## Anna (Sep 23, 2007)

Ill be 24 on 11 October and I'll be renting for the sort of first sort of second time-dont ask! and I plan on buying something by age 30. I'm not buying anything untill I'm ops manager in NY-renting keeps you mobile! And I'd like to be makeing that income before I buy.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 33 and Still waiting to!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought my first at 39. Almost 40. It was a big step for me because I always had a "thing" about taking on a 30 yr. debt! It completely freaked me out! That is what freaks me out too. I already have student loans for the next few years and adding more to it makes me ill.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought mine when I was 25 but didn't take possession until this year b/c we chose a long closing date and the house was just finished being built two weeks before we moved in in mid-August.


----------



## vtmom (Sep 24, 2007)

My husband and I bought our first house when we were 23. We lived there for 18 years, then built the house we live in now. That was 7 years ago.


----------



## susan50 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was 28 still living there almost paid off


----------



## Karren (Sep 25, 2007)

25 and we built our first house ourselves... took 4 years.....


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 25, 2007)

it will be FOREVER before we buy one... and i work in the Building Industry!!!

grrr...

in my town, a 850 sqft condo with two bedrooms &amp; a carport will run you $500k woohoo!!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Sep 25, 2007)

i was 31, and its a good feeling to know your not throwing your money away every month!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 25, 2007)

We got married when we were 20, we lived in 3 apartments and bought our house when we were 23. We have been living in it for 12 years and we love it here. The neighors are great.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 25, 2007)

I was 27 when I bought my house.....I had just gotten a divorce and was scared to death!! But it was the best thing I could have ever done....it has been 5 years and I love every minute here!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thirty.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm 25 and renting. The house prices in the UK are just far too high.


----------



## Sonia_K (Sep 28, 2007)

Hubby and I bought our first house (a Town House) together when I was 22. We stayed there for 2 years and then bought the house we live in now.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 28, 2007)

I am from the same area as Jen, and buying a house in nearly impossible. I a house in the Ghetto will run you almost a million!!

But I have moved away with my BF. He is 25 and bought this 2 yrs. ago. It's a change living in your own home versus renting. When our water pipe broke I asked my BF...Who do we call? He said.." Here's the water main Babe" I have learned a lot!!


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 30, 2007)

We were 21 and 22 when we bought our first home. Just paid it off in two years!! Now we are going to wait about 5 years and save up to build a house!!


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought my first house when I was in my early twenties(I'm 40 now) when I was single. I just about killed myself to buy it. I knew early on that I was going to buy real estate since my parents never even bought a house. We rented our whole life.






Prices here in Southern Cal were much more favorable for buyers than now. But, I can tell you one thing, buying a house(at least here in SoCal) is a fine investment...no matter when you buy it.. If I wouldn't have bought my first house, we would never live where we do now, we are lucky and blessed. We now have our third house. Luckily, I'm a guy who can do just about any repair. I put in our entire new kitchen on my own.

Remember, the time to start thinking about buying property is NOW and not later.


----------



## grapestain (Oct 1, 2007)

We bought our condo when I was 27. In a few years we'll probably upgrade to a small house but we're really happy here now.


----------



## Somegirl (Oct 1, 2007)

I was 18. Depending on where you live, now or soon is a good time to buy with all the foreclosures.


----------



## mimau88 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought my first house at 28...


----------



## sali (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought my first house 2 months ago and I'm 21.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, I'm 29 and still renting....


----------



## bCreative (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope by the time I'm at least 28-29 I can be able to afford a home


----------



## Christie ann (Oct 8, 2007)

23 years old. We both had to work lots of overtime to get that down payment...but it was worth it!


----------



## suzee (Oct 8, 2007)

Iwas 21 when I bourght my first house but sold it a couple of years later big mistake best thing you can do is buy property.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 14, 2007)

I was 24. I had a friend who was living in it at the time and I had always wanted it. When he moved up north to live with his boyfriend I bought it.


----------



## butterscotch (Oct 17, 2007)

23, paid off the mortgage 10 years later.


----------



## soha (Oct 20, 2007)

i hope i wil buy a place for my self...m waiting for tht day !


----------

